# Am I the only one this nuts



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2015)

Took a 57 chevy and cut the entire roof off and replaced with an Audi roof in order to have a sunroof. If that wasn't enough, I then crafted a 1970 cuda dash in it complete with an International gauge cluster.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting....but if you had restored the '57, you could have had a potential goldmine.  There have been several '57 Bel Air 2 door coupes, in recent years, that have brought in excess of $100K on the Barret Jackson auctions.  Even a base 210 2 door sedan, nicely restored, is worth a bundle.  Almost any coupe/muscle, car from the mid 50's through the 60's, is bringing a premium price.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2015)

Don M, don't even get me started. Every time the wife watches a 57 cross Barrett Jackson she shoots me dirty looks.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2015)

I think the '57 Chevy is one of the nicest looking cars ever made.  That was back in the days when you knew at a glance what a car was...unlike today when you have to look at the nameplate to tell the difference between a Ford and a Honda, etc.,etc.  I just wish I had known what some of those old "classics" would be worth today....and had the money to put several up on blocks and under wraps.  My first car was a '56 Ford Crown Victoria, which brings fond memories every time I see one up for auction.  I swear, if I ever win the lottery, I will search EBAY, etc., for one, and have it trucked out to Counts Customs in Las Vegas for a complete restoration.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 2, 2015)

The magic 8 Ball says.....


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2015)

I tell ya if I had the time, money, and some more engine smarts...there's a garage on the corner that takes in classic cars in any condition and refurbishes them to better than new. Some real beauties there sometimes.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd like to have a nice red '55 hard-top convertible T-bird with a continental kit on the back . . . .

Or, probably more reasonable -- a nicely restored 1967 Mustang hardtop, olive green with black vinyl roof -- my most favorite car I ever had.  Oh, how I LOVED that car!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2015)

Ooooh little red Mustang any vintage yes you're talking to me!


----------



## imp (Nov 2, 2015)

*My own Automotive Madness*

'65 "K" car, S/N 5F07K284486, bought new, August, '64. Converted to 4X4 using '65 Scout front axle, Ford Top Loader 4-Speed adapted to Scout transfer case, had Warn O/D.





'68 Mach I converted to Electronic Fuel Injection, for a lawyer in Albuquerque. Had 351W, T-5 5-speed, used GT-40 intake manifolds. The thing FLEW!







1964 Falcon bought brand new. 430 Lincoln engine, T-10 4-Speed, 9-inch Ford rear. Serious mover!




The '63 Falcon on the left, had the same 430 Lincoln in it. The Mustang in the garage is my original "K" car





'59 Ranchero with '75 Ford 3/4 ton 4X4 running gear. The entire Ranchero chassis is still there; confounded licensing people in AZ!




The 4-speed top loader mated to Scout transfer case used in the 4X4 Mustang.




Top loader mated to Borg-Warner HD Overdrive used in my Mustang before 4X4 conversion. I designed and machined all these various adaptors to achieve my madness. So, still think yer the only one nuts?  imp


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 3, 2015)

Imp, glad to see I'm not the only one.   Love the mustang 4X4 and the Ranchero. My Falcon convertible used a 66 bronco chassis, and my 64 rambler wagon used a scout chassis and running gear. I don't have a picture of the scout framed Pinto, but, I'm betting it's setting somewhere in the woods of Vt rusting away.
Lady's... I too liked mustangs but for a whole different reason. Our 68 fastback and our 69 fastback.


----------



## imp (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow! I am humbled!   imp


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 3, 2015)

Imp, know what's really cool? both the mustangs were the wife's racecars. one dirt, one pavement.
that said, those trans adapters are the cat's a$$. I tip my hat to you there.


----------



## imp (Nov 3, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Imp, know what's really cool? both the mustangs were the wife's racecars. one dirt, one pavement.
> that said, *those trans adapters are the cat's a$$*. I tip my hat to you there.



Why, thank you, kindly! Those conversions are only a small part of the crazy whiz-bang stuff I've been "into"!   imp


----------

